# Gold/Silver/Etc Foil or Reflective Fabric Paint



## RadiantStatic (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I'm in need of some fabric paint similar to foil gold or foil silver. I understand that it can be purchased in rolls but I was wondering if anyone had any success with paint. 

Here's an image of what I am going for:


----------



## eallen (Apr 11, 2007)

Dharma Trading Company have Pearl X Pigments that you can add to any fabric paint to make it shimmer and also Jacquard has some shimmery textile paints. I have used both and they have turned out well.


----------



## RadiantStatic (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey,

Thanks for the quick response. I amazingly have the Dharma Trading Company paint so I will take a look at it. I ordered one of their sample packs so this is good news.

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## ying (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey RadiantStatic,
Are you going to draw the image on the shirt of have them printed on it?


----------

